# R32 gtr down pipe



## ae86levin (May 8, 2015)

Wanting to buy a downpipe for a gtr. What's out there. 

Pics and spec please size etc


----------



## chrisw23 (Oct 2, 2012)

Got a trust downpipe here £150 posted


----------



## ae86levin (May 8, 2015)

What are the sizes of the pipes ? Any damage or rust


----------



## chrisw23 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry mate missed your reply, will try and get pipe diameters for you tomorrow


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

Got a HKS one here. Getting a tomei on now so not needed! Let me know if you***8217;re still after one


----------

